# Sights and trigger work



## patcrotty

Greetings,
Recently shot a CZ 75D PCR Compact and a CZ 75BD both in 9mm, at 25 yards. Both guns were very accurate with fixed iron sights. Later, shot the same CZ 75BD with a Docter Red Dot; again very accurate. Need advice on a top gunsmith to get adjustable iron sights installed on the CZ 75BD and a trigger job for a 3.5 lb pull in SA firing. As I also like the Red Dot - how does one mount an Ultra Dot #105-388 or a JP Enterprise #814846 on this same gun. The one I shot with the Docter Red Dot was mounted in the same slot the rear iron sight was removed from. Any help or other thinking would be appreciated. Sincerely, Pat Crotty


----------



## Baldy

If I was you Pat I get a hold of the folks at Cylinder & Slide and let them do the work for you. They know the Browning and all the different copies very well and do excellent work. Here's a link to their site. Good luck.
http://www.cylinder-slide.com/


----------



## Revolver

The CZ 75 is not a Browning copy. They don't even list CZ on their site.


----------



## Baldy

Revolver said:


> The CZ 75 is not a Browning copy. They don't even list CZ on their site.


Yep your right it's not a Browning copy but I'll bet they will work on it and do a top notch job. I must of been thinking FN when I wrote that. It will not be cheap and I'll tell you that ahead of time. :smt1099


----------



## GURU1911

Send your cz to mr. Teddy jacobson in sugarland, tx @ actions by t. He can make your czech masterpiece really scream !!!!!! For better sights, contact novak's guns in west virginia.

Ps: They ain't made by browning. They are made by "cz" in the czech republic. Most likely the finest 9mm pistol evermade. You could ask col. Jeff cooper that same question, but he sadly passed away in 2006.

Old marines never die----they just go on "permanently inactive status"


----------



## dondavis3

For trigger work (I have not used him yet),

I but plan to after the holidays (I want to shoot the gun while I'm off work).

Bill Springfield - Colorado Springs , CO

Very good reputation.

Bill Springfield - Bill Springfield - www.TriggerWork.net

He does not do sight work, I asked him.

Meprolight night sights are on sale at Optics Planet Results for cz night sights - Sorted by Best Match, on Page 1 (20 Items) - OpticsPlanet

Great price - you need to look at the bottom of your existing rear sight in order to know whether to order size 4 or 5 or 6.

Yes I said bottom of your rear sight :anim_lol:

I've found a local gunsmith that will install them for $30.

I hope this helps.

:smt1099


----------



## john_rhino123

would love to get some advice from a gunsmith to a aspiring gunsmith. dont need recomendations about witch guy to send my gun to. want tech. no-how. available here?
thx


----------

